# Er hat Schuhgröße 42



## spanishlearner86157

Hola a todos

Wie sage ich denn den o.g. Satz auf Spanisch? 

Mein Vorschlag: Él calza 42?


----------



## anipo

spanishlearner86157 said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Wie sage ich denn den o.g. Satz auf Spanisch?
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Él calza 42?


 

Saludos.


----------



## Birke

Hola:

Para decir el número del calzado, es necesario un artículo. En la mayoría de los casos, se puede usar indistintamente *un* o *el*:

_Él calza un 42.
María usa el 39.
Se me han hinchado los pies; antes usaba un 40 y ahora necesito el 41.
_En la zapatería: 
_—¿Les queda un 41 de este modelo?
—No. Sólo tenemos del 42 en adelante._


----------



## anipo

Siento disentir. Como en tantas otras ocasiones es una cuestión de costumbre regional. Las dos formas son correctas.
Saludos.


----------



## aparanae

Hola! Concuerdo con anipo, ambas son correctas y entendibles,

_-Él calza 42. 
-Él calza un 42. _

Cuando es obvio que se trata de zapatos, por ejemplo en una zapatería, *también* puedes decir: 

_-Él es talla 42.
-Él tiene talla 42._

Si no es obvio que se trata de zapatos:

_-Él es talla 42 de calzado.
-Él es talla 42 de zapatos.
-Él tiene talla 42 de calzado.
-Él tiene talla 42 de zapatos.
_
Saludos!


----------



## Birke

Me parece que, al menos en España, la palabra *talla* no se usa referida a zapatos, sólo a la ropa. El tamaño del zapato lo indicamos por su *número*. 

_Me gustan esas sandalias del escaparate, voy a preguntar si tienen de mi número.
Señorita, ¿tienen el número 39 de este modelo?


_Así lo recoge también el María Moliner:


*número* (del lat. "numerus")




*4* Con nombres numerales se designan los distintos *tamaños de ciertas cosas, ordenados en serie correlativa; por ejemplo, de los zapatos.


Se puede ver además este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=273722&langid=24

y este otro: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=388172


----------



## aparanae

Birke said:


> El tamaño del zapato lo indicamos por su *número*.
> 
> _Me gustan esas sandalias del escaparate, voy a preguntar si tienen de mi número.
> Señorita, ¿tienen el número 39 de este modelo?
> _



Es verdad, es también muy frecuente escuchar *pedir *(_Señorita, ¿tiene el número 39 de este m__odelo?_) o* preguntar* (_Disculpe, ¿qué número calza?_) el tamaño del zapato por su número... aunque *personalmente* creo que para decir mi número o el de otra persona (sin que nadie me pregunte), no utilizaría esta opción... de nuevo, quizás una cuestión regional.

Saludos!


----------



## Birke

aparanae said:


> ... aunque personalmente creo que para decir mi *número* o el de otra persona (sin que nadie me pregunte), no utilizaría esta opción


¿Estás seguro de que no?  ¡Acabas de usarla!


----------



## aparanae

Hola Birke!

Hehehe, no, creo que no me expliqué bien. En el enunciado que citaste si utilicé la palabra número, pero no para describirme a mí misma, sino refiriéndome al tema.

Lo que quiero decir, es que si me *describo a mí misma* o* a alguien mas *y* sin contexto*, yo no la utilizaría (quizás solo yo?!)... Para esta situación (la cual no es muy común!) utilizaría definitivamente el verbo _calzar +_ la medida.


Por ejemplo:

_-Juan mide 1.78 m, pesa 75 kg y *calza (un) 42*.

_En ese ejemplo no me sonaría bien decir: "_...y es número 42._" Eso es a lo que me refería. 


En otras situaciones (que son la mayoría ) estoy totalmente de acuerdo en utilizar la palabra número, como en el ejemplo que nos diste, y de hecho creo que sería mi primera opción.

En lugar de ayudar, creo que estoy confundiendo mas, hehehe, sorry!

Saludos!


----------

